# do protein tubs work?



## okiemom

We are trying the protein tubs this winter. They said it would last 20 cows 20 days. It lasted 13. We are using 2 tubs and and there are about 40 head. 

the tubs are around $89. What is your opinion on feeding this way? Round bales are free choice. The cows do look great. Feeding this way is soooo.... easy. Much nicer than getting mobbed when feeding cubes.

We are also starting to do this with our goats. The tubs work great for them as well I am not so sure about cost effective. What is the opinions out there?


----------



## myersfarm

cost effective those are so high not sure about yours but the tubs usally weight 200 to 250 lbs......



so $89 for 200 lbs is $890 a ton that is so high you can not make money doing it

so $89 for 250 lbs is $712 a ton that is so high you can not make money doing it


you could feed the $890 in to $7 bag feed not very cost effective either but it would buy 6357 lbs of feed more then 3 tons


only thing as you said it is Easy

for a good one my feed I have a mixer grinder so I mix my own and buy in 18 wheeler loads cost just $121 a ton


----------



## myersfarm

A liquid feed would be cheaper in the lick tubs.... 

YES they need a protien product if hay is not good....

I use a product in the growing herd called MIX 30..it is $ 170 a ton works great but they will lick the first barrel real quick but if you leave it out they will really slow down on the licking to about 2 lbs a day per cow


----------



## agmantoo

Research protein "cake"

It is not sold where I live but it one of the cheapest means of increasing protein without using a byproduct and meal.


----------



## jwal10

Do not feed the 46% block to goats, it has urea in it. We fed a lot here, they will sloww down after they get used to it. It is sweet and they eat a lot at first. It is concentrated so they don't eat it like grain or some liquid feed. Sheep, goats and young calves should only have the 16% tub. I liked the block better than the tub. I fed grass seed straw and blocks and the cattle did well....James


----------



## linn

I think feeding grain is more effective for us.


----------



## bruce2288

The first thing you need to know is if your cows NEED a supplement. Get yyour hay tested. A Cow only needs a 12% protein ration ( you better check that out just off the top of my head). If your hay meets that you do not need a protein supplement. Most hay that meets the protein requirement will be adequate in energy (calories) but this will also show up on a feed test. I feed protein tubs for cows on coorn stalks but it is high priced supplement. One old time way to judge feed is observeing manure. Very dry manure, assumeing adequate water supply, is an indication of low protein feed. Adequate protein enables gut bacteria tobetter and faster digest cellulose moving it through the digestive system faster with less resorbtion of water thus looser stools.


----------



## ~Tomboy~

There are many types of tubs on the market, they are not all created equal. It took us a long time to figure things out.

We ended up using one of the Crystalyx tubs. They are majorly expensive, but when times are tough and drought is reeking havoc on you pastures you do what you have to do. Your really can't beat the ease of using tubs

SOME of the Crystalyx tubs have a "limitor or inhibitor" in them so animals don't stand by them all day licking at it like a lollypop. My animals lick them when needed. Minerals are also included in some of the tubs so you would want to adjust other mineral intake.

The company has over 20 different kinds of tubs, including tubs for goats & sheep, horses, beef cattle & dairy cattle. 

I have NO affiliation with the company, I just like their products.

www.crystalyx.com
www.dairy-lyx.com

Barb


----------



## myersfarm

thanks I have noticed the loose stools on my milk cows




tHAT EXPLAINS IT COMPLETELY




bruce2288 said:


> The first thing you need to know is if your cows NEED a supplement. Get yyour hay tested. A Cow only needs a 12% protein ration ( you better check that out just off the top of my head). If your hay meets that you do not need a protein supplement. Most hay that meets the protein requirement will be adequate in energy (calories) but this will also show up on a feed test. I feed protein tubs for cows on coorn stalks but it is high priced supplement. One old time way to judge feed is observeing manure. Very dry manure, assumeing adequate water supply, is an indication of low protein feed. Adequate protein enables gut bacteria tobetter and faster digest cellulose moving it through the digestive system faster with less resorbtion of water thus looser stools.


----------



## rancher1913

what bruce2288 said. I use them but only when the feed is way marginal, like baled cornstalks or straw. if you have good feed they can be a waste of money and do more harm than good. calfs always get them at weaning time and I think it helps with their stress levels.


----------



## Allen W

20 cows for 20 days = 400 cow days or servings. If a block ways 200 lbs that is a half pound of product per head per day for a cost of .445 cents a day. With out knowing the protein I would say your not going to get enough protein out of the block to do you much good.


----------

